# 12' OM Cape Point Special - Spinning Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

12', 2 pieces
6-12 oz capability
Stock plate reel seat
Excellent condition 
$125
Local pickup near Dover, DE

Pics forthcoming.

NOTE: The plate reel seat could be swapped out very easily with the purchase of a Fugi spinning reel seat and a new butt cap. I did this to a conventional CPS years ago.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sandcrab, do you ever get over near Myersville or Frederick, Md.? I deliver hay down that way, possibly meet??


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Long haul from Dover DE. I can meet you halfway in Annapolis?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

My address is 16685 (Todd,Pa.), Dover is approx. 212 miles away, I just deliver hay to the Frederick, Md. area a few times per year, Annapolis is approx. 160 mile away from home. Would you consider meeting at Gap, Pa.? (intersection of rt. 30 and rt.41) approx. 75 miles from Dover, 140 miles from Todd, Pa..I appreciate your offer to possibly meet anywhere, let me know your thoughts, thanks...pop.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Today? Say around 2?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

You are making me feel bad, I can't today, what about tomorrow?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tomorrow is good. Please PM me the exact location and I'll be there at 2:00 PM tomorrow.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Forgive me but I'm not sure how to PM on this new forum, so I think abiding by forum rules I say ''I'll take it'', here is my phone # 814-448-3818, please call and we will work out the details, thanks...pop.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I sent you a conversation message with info.

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

SOLD


----------



## Johncool (Nov 21, 2020)

Email Mark in Virginia he has a 12' OM Cape Point Special - Spinning Rod for sale .here is email [email protected]


----------

